# 2009 k2 WWW



## cjsoccer223 (Oct 15, 2008)

Thinking about buying a World Wide Weapon... anyone ride this board?


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

I do. It's really soft and mines rockered too. Its just about as soft as you could get.


----------



## cjsoccer223 (Oct 15, 2008)

hows turning and is it stable? Like is it good for all mountain too


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

Its not good. It chatters at speed. Get a Darkstar or Parkstar. If you want a really soft board you gotta put up with the downsides on jumps and bombing hills.


----------



## jibbherr (Jul 25, 2009)

the cambered version is prolly a lot more stable, so it depends if your getting rocker or camber with it. the camber should have a bit more stability and be less chattery when bombing groomers and such


----------



## AirConditioning (Oct 5, 2009)

It's got a lot of effective edge though. Size and camber will play big roles. Looking for one of these myself too.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2009)

But thats the story with any reverse camber board, they are great for newbies and park rats who love doing boxes, but horrible for anyone looking to go blazingly fast and hit big kickers and booters. I would say rock normal camber on this guy if you are looking to really shred hardcore.


----------



## slickysticky (Feb 13, 2009)

If you're looking for one you can still get it online at christy sports 197 shipped. Just picked one up myself but I think I got one of the last 152s. They still have 145, 148, and 155. They say you can drop 5cm in length to, so you can go a bit shorter than you normally would


----------



## slyboogie (Oct 23, 2008)

Is there a big difference between the regular version and the rocker version?


----------



## AirConditioning (Oct 5, 2009)

Same as any camber/rocker boards. I'd say go with the camber, for your needs.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2009)

so the rocker has both camber and rocker tech?


----------

